# The Funnies!



## Kelly (Nov 9, 2021)

Post your favorite funnies here!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2021)

Here's another.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 10, 2021)

I know y’all seen this one before, but I don’t care I’m posting it anyways


----------



## Kelly (Nov 10, 2021)

Marsha!! If you get that donkey, Midnight is gonna be like….


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 11, 2021)

For all us donkeys lovers!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 15, 2021)

This is so me....


----------



## Kelly (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Kelly (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 16, 2021)

Kelly said:


> View attachment 45181


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 16, 2021)

Kelly said:


> View attachment 45182


That’s about right


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 17, 2021)

In answer to Kelly's mane meme:


And for those late season mare watchers:



You're welcome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 17, 2021)

These are hysterical....snicker, laugh, chortle....snort....


----------



## Kelly (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2021)

Love it


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2021)

Willow, Or anyone else...
I thought you might laugh at this in connect with your drive day thread..


----------



## Capriole (Nov 23, 2021)

I remember driving with a friend and seeing some guy riding his horse....I'm gawking and my friend says, "yeah, he's cute"
and I'm like "I think that's a mare"


----------



## Kelly (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 26, 2021)

Love it!!


----------



## Abby P (Nov 27, 2021)

Live stock bowels (24 inch) - farm & garden - by owner - sale


24 inch live stock bowels. 6.5 gallon



providence.craigslist.org





I guess spell check doesn't always help...


----------



## Kelly (Nov 27, 2021)

Anyone in the market for livestock bowels??


----------



## Abby P (Nov 27, 2021)

Only 24" though, not sure that's long enough for my pony...maybe more of a pygmy goat size...


----------



## Kelly (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 1, 2021)

I love all of these! I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!! Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2021)

If we were mares...

We could pick out a different stallion every year without earning a bad reputation~

We could be allowed to roam around all day and eat (graze), nap, enjoy the outdoors, and socialize with our buddies as pretty pasture ornaments with all our needs taken care of by somebody else~

Our "fat" would be considered a desirable asset and prove that we are "easy keepers"~

We could be waited on--our rooms cleaned, and an all you-can-eat-buffet before us everyday~

We could get a pedicure every five to six weeks and our hair done daily~

We could be chauffeured around when we need to go somewhere in an expensive vehicle designed just for us...oh, and with food in front of us while we travel~

Once our babies are weaned they can't move back home~

We could have better clothes, grooming supplies, living conditions and medical care than the people that take care of us~


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2021)

I had to laugh when I saw this on the internet here. One of our local councils would not approve an application for a gentleman to build sheds for his horses. SO instead he built them a massive table and chairs lol


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 1, 2021)

As I sit here, yet again, eating. Hmmm...now I’m wondering about fitting into my old breeches. 

True words Marsha! 

Ryan, oh my goodness! I laughed so hard I almost choked on a cookie.er....carrot...yes, a carrot...


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2021)

I know this isn't a cartoon, but this guy always makes me smile.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 2, 2021)

Look at those whiskers!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey...HEY!!! I NEED another pony! This one doesn't fit....my feet don't touch the ground!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 4, 2021)

I love to watch them run too...but not at 2:00am


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2021)

Don’t let anything hold you back! Follow your heart and make all your dreams come true!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Capriole (Dec 10, 2021)

Bonus non-horse related....just because it makes me laugh EVERY time I see it.









Pinterest


Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




pin.it


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 10, 2021)

That is so true of horses.... the cat is so funny. I love it. Still laughing.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 11, 2021)

And donkeys are clever too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2021)

How about this for exercise?


----------



## Abby P (Dec 11, 2021)

I need to get me one of those, I fear my liver is stagnating...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 13, 2021)

SURELY my liver is stagnating too, and my complexion needs improving. This would be a "complete cure" for my obesity and as I'm typing this....see my next post for why I also need it to cure hysteria.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 13, 2021)

This kept chasing me around WalMart. Couldn't get my rollator moving quick enough to escape!!

(P.S...turn your volume down. It sounds loud on my phone. Also...did you notice how he kept his eye on me even while passing by??? )
View attachment 20211204_100003.mp4


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2021)

A past Christmas card titled "Wreck the Stalls".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2021)

Another past Christmas card.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 21, 2021)

Yup I can feel like that!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 21, 2021)

HM- I'm already starting to feel like that with all the Christmas events I've been to!  
Went on a long walk today before it starts raining again. I really wanted to drive Rocko and was torn because I wanted the exercise for myself!
Edited to add I didn't take him because there are too many cars and no shoulder on the roads. Crazy nothing but dairies but it's a back way people use to avoid town.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> HM- I'm already starting to feel like that with all the Christmas events I've been to!
> Went on a long walk today before it starts raining again. I really wanted to drive Rocko and was torn because I wanted the exercise for myself!
> Edited to add I didn't take him because there are too many cars and no shoulder on the roads. Crazy nothing but dairies but it's a back way people use to avoid town.


That's a dilemma for me also--driving for them, or needing the walk for myself! I supposed ground driving is the answer but that can be too much work.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2021)

Ground driving with green grass everywhere is especially a lot of work. Haha


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 29, 2021)

View attachment 45508


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 6, 2022)

What did the blanket say when it fell off the horse?

Oh sheet


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2022)

A funny I saw today.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 11, 2022)

This is for all my friends in the deep cold weather


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you !

It already feels warmer


----------



## Abby P (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm just happy to have left the barn at 4:20 today and it was still a little bit light out! We got a little break today, it was near 40 after single digit wind chills for two days. Practically summer.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 15, 2022)

Kelly said:


> View attachment 45742


Lol!! I love it!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 17, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Capriole (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Capriole (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Capriole (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2022)

Here's another.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 6, 2022)

The Clydesdales commercial


----------



## rgsiiiya (Feb 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2022)

Speaking of the Clydesdales, I love this one


----------



## Abby P (Feb 7, 2022)

Not a quick joke, but I have a funny story that involves the Budweiser Clydesdales, from 20+ years ago. I had a friend who boarded her horse at a barn that was sometimes used as a stopover place for the Clydesdales when they traveled in the area. She had a barefoot trimmer out who was quite well-known at the time and used to travel all over in an RV, to look at her horse who had navicular. The trimmer arrived and hopped out of her car, took a look around, and said loudly in her piercing voice, "this place is a sh*thole!" (it kind of was). The barn owner, who was sitting on a bench about 20 feet away with his buddies, was laughing and my friend was about ready to run and hide. The huge rig carrying the Clydesdales had just happened to pull up a few minutes before the trimmer arrived and she ran over to the hapless groom who was unloading the horses and yelled to him, "You know they don't need shoes!!" I think if my friend could have summoned a sinkhole at will she definitely would have done it.  The Clydesdales, incidentally, looked perfectly cared for and impeccably shod.


----------



## Capriole (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2022)

So true for me!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 8, 2022)

I wonder how many bales per mile they get.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 8, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I wonder how many bales per mile they get.


Quite a few. It's the treats that are going to cost me!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 16, 2022)

Kelly said:


> View attachment 46386


No correction needed!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St Patrick’s Day


----------



## Capriole (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 18, 2022)

I just can't help myself. Their all so cute!!


----------



## Capriole (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2022)

Thunder & Breezy LOL


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2022)

Kelly, forgot to tell you I like your new avatar picture. Did he do that before, during or after his classes?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 22, 2022)

Before! Before!  ♥♥♥


----------



## Kelly (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 1, 2022)

Us every day, after grooming! 



But we're still cuuute!

'Cause if I wished THIS under my breath....I wouldn't be taking God's name in vain.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 3, 2022)

Here's an obvious one:


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 3, 2022)

Yup! That says it all!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 11, 2022)

Here's another, because I just played the, "women don't know anything about cars" game with a local mechanic:



Doing ^^^^^ saved me $143.87.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 16, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> View attachment 46789
> 
> I love it


----------



## Kelly (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 27, 2022)

Yup! I don't think mine would make it up the steps


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 28, 2022)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 28, 2022)

Courtesy of wherever on the internet.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 29, 2022)

If you want to see a gardening funny, go check out the gardening thread. Peasssss??


----------



## Capriole (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 8, 2022)

courtesy of someone on Facebook


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 8, 2022)

Look out for the duckies!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2022)

I so enjoy all of your postings! They always make me  and some days we all really need one..or two …or three…..!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Capriole (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Capriole (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (May 17, 2022)

A little help from a friend

LongfieldEquestrain (@longfieldequestrain) TikTok | Watch LongfieldEquestrain's Newest TikTok Videos


----------



## HersheyMint (May 18, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> A little help from a friend
> 
> LongfieldEquestrain (@longfieldequestrain) TikTok | Watch LongfieldEquestrain's Newest TikTok Videos


Kelly, this reminded me of your fly face mask video of your boys


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2022)




----------



## kimbalina (May 19, 2022)

Apaché is just sleeping in the background while Dusty helps me reno the new henhouse! Although it does kinda look as though Dusty gleefully slayed Apaché


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 20, 2022)

Better be careful and copyright that one Kimbalina.

Seriously, that would make excellent meme material and you don't want someone commandering it to make money.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 20, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Apaché is just sleeping in the background while Dusty helps me reno the new henhouse! Although it does kinda look as though Dusty gleefully slayed Apaché


That pic is priceless!!!


----------



## kimbalina (May 20, 2022)

Thanks for the advice, wow I wonder how to do that?! This baby is so memable!!!  I should copyright his whole being for eternity!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 20, 2022)

My best friend's ex-feral, very good girl Reba.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 20, 2022)

What does a Julie do when she's bored?? YOU figure it out!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2022)

I get sort of prickly about pony "humor". But it's impossible for me not to smile at this artist's cartoons. The pony is so expressive.


----------



## kimbalina (May 21, 2022)

I  Thelwell ponies!!!


----------



## Abby P (May 21, 2022)

Oh me too. It's why I bought myself one!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 22, 2022)

Me too! DD


----------



## Capriole (May 22, 2022)

Couldn't figure out how to copy/paste this one....hopefully the link works

Horses (@horsesclubb) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Kelly (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 8, 2022)

What does a Julie do when she's bored and goes into town with a friend? This!^^^^^^^


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey, we could all do this!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 20, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Hey, we could all do this!View attachment 47651


I would so pay $5.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2022)

I thought this was so cute. Writer definitely has the Horse Gene!


----------



## Capriole (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 9, 2022)

If only I'd been able to swap the cow for a mini horse.....


----------



## Abby P (Jul 10, 2022)

OMG Silver City, I love how the guy behind the counter is named Betsy...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 10, 2022)

When I first ran across that one, I noticed a few...odities. I found out after searching the artist that he includes them in all his panels. If you look by his signature, the number there indicates how many oddities there are. Like an alien in a spaceship, or a pipe, or a stick of dynamite. 

There's all kinds of nifty stuff for sale in that shop! I think the "IDIOT" bumper sticker, "Buy One, Don't Be One" is one of my faves.


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 11, 2022)

It's not a cartoon, it's actually my stallion. But I feel this fits here...


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 11, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> It's not a cartoon, it's actually my stallion. But I feel this fits here...


A kick up your heels kind of day


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 12, 2022)

Mostly funny, kinda sad!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2022)

Oldie but goody...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 26, 2022)

This definitely applies to mine!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 27, 2022)

Haha, I don’t know, the Arabians I ride don’t seem to love the heat either!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 27, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> Haha, I don’t know, the Arabians I ride don’t seem to love the heat either!


Well I have straight Egyptians so maybe they are a bit different but they will run and play in the middle of the day! And not even be sweating afterwards!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 1, 2022)

@Marsha Cassada That’d be me!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2022)

Not funny but sweet. A drawing grand daughter sent me yesterday. She is studying horses this semester.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 7, 2022)

Darling! She’s doing great! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Capriole (Aug 8, 2022)

My brother sent me this....he said it looked like "Quizno"...that would be Kazoo...he never remembers his name


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2022)

Great ribbons!


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 2, 2022)

Have you had your therapy today?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 10, 2022)

"This town ain't big enough for the both of us..." Maybe they should have had minis, too.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 13, 2022)

Horses!!


----------



## rgsiiiya (Sep 14, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Horses!!


Cows!!! too...


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 15, 2022)

rgsiiiya said:


> Cows!!! too...


And donkeys! My list can go on


----------



## Capriole (Sep 15, 2022)

You know no one just "says" horses when they drive past them ( or cows, donkeys, ponies, alpacas...etc) You squeal/shriek while pointing at them just like you did when you were six


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 16, 2022)

Future equestrienne? Granddaughter on the spring horse.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2022)

This is Dapper Dan and me.


----------



## kimbalina (Sep 27, 2022)

Apaché and his new horse. 

View attachment IMG_6510.MOV


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 28, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Apaché and his new horse.


Friends!!! So cute


kimbalina said:


> View attachment 48308
> 
> View attachment 48309


----------



## Capriole (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Capriole (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't want to be obnoxious and post too many at once...but I HAD to add this


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh, the aroma therapy one!!! I often invite children to smell my horses when we go to groups. Sometimes they love it and sometimes they turn up their noses!


----------



## Capriole (Sep 30, 2022)

They turn up their noses....at horse smell!?!
Keep your eye on those kids...there's something wrong with them 

(My boyfriend complained because I would leave my jeans laying around and the house smelled like horses...."yeah, what's the problem? That's WHY I leave them laying around!")

When I decided a mini horse/pony would be ideal one of my first thoughts was, "they still smell like horses"


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 30, 2022)

Capriole said:


> I don't want to be obnoxious and post too many at once...but I HAD to add this
> View attachment 48320


These are all great. How cute is that gate window for the mini??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 2, 2022)

So true!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 7, 2022)

Make sure the sound is on


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 9, 2022)

The first part is so me


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## kimbalina (Oct 21, 2022)

good ol Apaché


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 21, 2022)

I feel like he's saying to the cat in the previous post, "that ain't NOTHIN' compared to the hay-bed hair I see in the barns!"


----------



## kimbalina (Oct 21, 2022)

Love his smug little smile too!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy Halloween


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 30, 2022)

Here are my good sports, Super mini and Wonder mini


----------



## Kelly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2022)

Ha!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2022)

I can relate to this...


----------



## kimbalina (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2022)

Naughty or nice?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 8, 2022)

Depends on whether he shares LOL


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 11, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> View attachment 48785


Love it


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2022)

Anyone ever dream of being a horse as a child?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 12, 2022)

I used try to imagine being many different animals as a child. I also used to imagine I was riding a horse along side the car on long trips.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Abby P (Dec 16, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I used try to imagine being many different animals as a child. I also used to imagine I was riding a horse along side the car on long trips.



ME TOO!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 16, 2022)

@Crimson Rose Mine are total opposites! Now the goats were another story.

Not horse related but had to share. I think it applies to a lot of things, especially hay!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 16, 2022)

So very true! I am forever finding hair on my babies stuff  My horses and ponies have always been the ones to want to be outside in the weather without blankets  My late Foundation Quarter mare was known for getting the strangest tears in her blanket.


Edelweiss said:


> @Crimson Rose Mine are total opposites! Now the goats were another story.
> 
> Not horse related but had to share. I think it applies to a lot of things, especially hay!
> View attachment 48798


----------



## kimbalina (Dec 16, 2022)

Abby P said:


> ME TOO!


Wow!! Me too!!! Jumping over all the fences and obstacles at a gallop to keep up with the car


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2022)

Has this happened to you?


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 17, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Has this happened to you?


Yup!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 19, 2022)

I need this sign


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 25, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> Merry Christmas all! View attachment 48871


Lol


----------



## HersheyMint (Thursday at 2:51 PM)




----------



## kimbalina (Thursday at 3:50 PM)

I’m so relieved by the happy ending to your story. I have a collection of pictures like that that blow my mind. Surely the horses’ muzzle is completely numb?


----------

